# Vest or slingpack?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Which do you prefer? Why?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I carry too much stuff, so I use both. Normally I will lay the pack down when fishing. Water, snack, small med kit, knife, nylon wire ties keeps the pack full.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a vest guy, but I always bring too much gear. My vest also has a backpack-like pocket on the back where I keep a rain jacket or extra warmth layer to throw on when needed. I also like clipping on my net to the back of the vest, which I couldn't do if I only used a sling pack. I don't like dragging fish up on to shore.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

The longer I steelhead fish, the smaller and smaller of a pack I prefer. I used to bring all kinds of stuff, now all I ever use is the same thing lol. Smaller the better imo, way more comfortable when you're fishing all day.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I like vests because they're more comfortable since they distribute weight more evenly. More of a personal preference than anything.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought a little crossbody bag... actually 2 of them at hartville. Nice little bag I where tight to chest. Just enough for a couple small spoon boxes and whatnot. Perfect for steelhead season.

Don.

...now you got me wishing for the river runs Lol!


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Buy both, go out in your backyard, and practice reaching into the bag/vest and re-tying, re-gearing, everything, as if you were wading in the river. Find out which one is easier to use/more accessible, and just return the other one. You gotta feel for what you want. I use a slingpack that opens like a book so none of my supplies fall out. My best fishing buddy swears by the vest, though. So your mileage may vary.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Actually I have both and have used both for years. Not having overly long arms, a sling pack is always out of the way when using a rod with a longer butt section but it is also hangs closer to the water. As GobyOneGnoby says, a vest distributes the weight much better but with full pockets on the right side of the vest, I find myself having to hold the rod further out at times. That being said, I like both.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> The longer I steelhead fish, the smaller and smaller of a pack I prefer. I used to bring all kinds of stuff, now all I ever use is the same thing lol. Smaller the better imo, way more comfortable when you're fishing all day.


X2!

Standing in the river all day is way easier without loads of gear on.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

So true.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I just use a small joggers waist pack ...attach it around my chest so that the pack sets right in front of me below my armpits ...


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Search "tactical sling bag" on eBay. I found some that fit 2-3 small Plano boxes plus bags of soft plastics for my river smallmouth fishing. I now have three. One for river smallmouth, one for steelhead and one general purpose that stays in the truck (along with a travel rod)

Best part, those things are like $8 if you find the right seller. Reasonable enough quality. Can't be beat.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

In freshwater, I use a vest. For me, it is much more comfortable and easier to access. I used an Orvis one while living up your way. I use a waterproof pack when wading the bays to keep the salt out. I know it's big, but we can find ourselves 3/4 of a mile away from the boat on the flats and need to be completely self-sufficient.


----------



## Tony G (May 14, 2019)

I use a waste pack for steelhead or other trout fishing. Seems like this is the one type of fishing that I actually do a decent job of packing light. Normally some terminals tackle, leader line, floats, couple tools. I pack a handful of light jigs and maybe a small spoon or two. May use some spawn sacs or minnows. Normally this is all I need. This is for spinning tackle.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A little crazy on what I (we) bring when steelhead are on the menu. For me it's just a bag. Sling/waist/or stuff my pockets if I got cold weather gear on. Any other time out ... I tend to bring too much lol.

...I got break down bags...bass/crappie/catfish...so on...after a few trips and having limited lures whatnot...always fall back to bringing everything haha.

...Steelhead though for one reason or another. I can say it's very limited with tackle/gear...weird ... maybe it's bc it's such a fish that's (what's hot) in the moment or whatever. 

Focus fish is what I like to call it...

Don.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

When steelhead fishing I use a turkey vest. Lots of big pockets, game bag in back for rain gear.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I use a back pack. easy to pack in gear and weight is distributed even. comfort issue for me


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I use a sling pack most of the time. Once ya get good all the gear you should need should just fit in a couple pockets. Extra float, leader material, split shot and hooks or jigs. Lots of guys will bring to much stuff me included. Been minimizing what i bring the past couple of years. I tend to mostly drift fish not much casting of lures.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I am not a river wonderer, I am a spot wonderer. I’ll leave my pack on the shore and fish up or down. Take a break grab the pack and move on. Plus re-tieing gets me out of the water and the break needed. I very rarely need to re do set up in the river. If I need sacs or added weight. They can easily be stored in pockets of the waders or jacket I am wearing


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Murse. Man Purse. It's like a purse, only manlier. Olive green and kind of rough looking. Holds 3 Wheatley fly boxes, several tapered leaders, a couple of cigars, and has an inside pocket for keys, locense, cigars...


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Patricio, is it a surplus bag?


----------

